# Morio worm beetle eggs and babies?



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Im trying to breed some morio worms but im not sure what size the eggs and baby worms are. Do they hatch into worms the size you buy in the tubs? :? The reason im asking is Ive found quite a few worms in with the beetles over the past few days but these worms are only around 1cm long. their not fluffy looking like the ones you find in with the crickets, they do look like morio only not so super :?


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

So no one else here had bred morio worms? :? Will just have to wait and see if they grow longer then :lol: I found some meal worm beetles wandering around upstairs too so Im going to have a go at breeding them. If I need any help I wont ask :lol:


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

When the morio's hatch they will be like a couple of millimeters long and grow from there, they will have the same colours on them as the adult worms, if your worms are a dark grey they may be buffalo worms a pest of livefood cultures but still loved by smaller herps.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

sorry hun i only breed normal mealworms but when they are born they are tiny they do grow bigger though 
manda xx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thank you both of you, I was confused on how such large worms came out of eggs not even visible :lol: Ive removed the beetles and put them in a fresh tub and left the worms in the old. Ive had a good root through it earlier and there seams to be 3 types of worms some creamy brown, some grey and some fluffy. the grey and fluffy ones may have come out of the bran mix that ive been mising in with the vermiculite. 

The fluffy ones seam to be able to climb the plastic edges of the tub their in so ive been picking them out first and feeding them to my smaller reps.


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

hehehe yer they will grow soon enough hun just keep seperating them/feeding them as you get more i find a great thing to feed them on is ready brek i use it for all mine
manda xx


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

yeah I think i will move to using ready brek instead of the bran Im buying from the pet shop. Ive noticed a few different types of worms now and I think their coming from the bran and not from eggs. I will just have to wait now and see which worms ive already found grow and which stay small


----------

